# Newly-Found Windows Bug Affects All Versions Since NT



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/fulldisclosure/2010-01/0346.html



> This is believed to affect every release of the Windows NT kernel, from
> Windows NT 3.1 (1993) up to and including Windows 7 (2009).


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's amazing that the bug has lasted this long without anyone discovering it... I guess there aren't a lot of people programming for 16-bit Windows, though...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

They found one for BSD that was 25 years old.

http://www.osnews.com/story/19731/The-25-Year-Old-UNIX-Bug

.


----------

